# Purple Haze x White Widow



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

:holysheep: this sounds like some pretty awsome ****, my friend had a male WW and a female Purp. Haze, flowered them right next to each other, he got some decent bud, WITH plenty of seeds, now, does this sound like a good idea to grow these 20+ seeds, WW x PH sounds like it would be some pretty stoney ****, any info from anyone who has grown this [new maybe?] strain, or if the seeds will even grow


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

COME ON, anybody?


----------



## 4Faded20 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, why wouldn't you be able to? You can pretty much cross whatever strains you like, and since you have male and female seeds of each..it should work.


----------

